# Camel & desert pics for all my new friends ;)



## Stazz (Mar 28, 2009)

Here are a few pics of Dubai desert (Arabian Desert) and local, wild camels 
Hope you enjoy !!


----------



## Isa (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow Stace, amazing pictures.
I wish I could go picnic in the desert 
I so love the camels, they are just so cute  They look all worried and very calm .
Thanks for sharing


----------



## BigBiscuit (Mar 28, 2009)

Those pictures are beautiful. Have you ever been in a sandstorm?


Evan


----------



## Stazz (Mar 28, 2009)

Aw thanks guys !!!! I thought you would like them !!!

We have sandstorms here every now & then, its crazy when you're in the desert and it happens, I was in a car luckily, in the desert, was SO freaky ! Its much more harsh in the desert in a sandstorm than in the city....here everything is just sandy and exremely dusty when there is one, and sometimes get sand in your eyes, and its just like a hurrucane wind lol. Check out this YouTube link, this is kinda what its like with super high winds....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVGOBdJ4ZqE

xxx


----------



## Laura (Mar 28, 2009)

Those camels look pretty well fed for wild ones.. do you know if they feed them?


----------



## Stazz (Mar 28, 2009)

Heya Laura! Yeah, they are fed by local guys. The camels know when its feeding time and go to like a "compound" to eat, and then off back into the desert. They are very protected, especially here. You get millions of diham fines if you kill a camel, and need a very special permit to keep them. Locals are seen as very wealthy to own camels, the Sheikh of Dubai has camels which race....they have race days, just like horse racing. I havn't been yet, but it's on my list


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 1, 2009)

So how can you tell that they are really wild, not just somebody who lets them free roam? I wondered this because on my trips I have saw a few herds of horses that I am guessing might have been wild mustangs, but because they don't wear these huge signs saying, "I am a wild mustang!" I am not sure.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 1, 2009)

Totally fascinating! I would so love to see the desert like that. Do you mind if I ask if you grew up there? It must be an awesome place to live with different customs and food...Wild camels would be kinda scary, I had one in the San Francisco zoo spit on me when I was just a kid growing up there...yucky!


----------



## Stazz (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL Maggie !!!!!! It is INDEED fascinating, I love living here! I only moved to Dubai 7 months ago, I am from Cape Town, South Africa....that's where I grew up  I love being able to have the best of both worlds, the seriously buzzing city with concerts, restaurants galore and all sorts happening, and then you can go camping in the desert in the most peaceful, serene atmosphere...you have never heard silence until you've been in the desert !  Its AWESOME!

Jacqui, hehe, I know what you're saying, alot of the camels are allowed to free roam in the desert but are actually owned by desert bedouins - these ones in these pics in particular are well protected by the locals but they are wild...I stopped and asked the guys  

They are quite funny. Maggie, the pic of the lone camel looking at me, he "shouted at me" (like " uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh") and started to walk very fast towards us...we ran to the car screaming haha, entertaining


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful photos. I enjoyed your trip. Thanks for sharing


----------



## terryo (Apr 5, 2009)

Those pictures were so great, I needed a drink of water after looking at them. Amazing .....


----------



## Stazz (Apr 5, 2009)

You are so welcome !! 

SO glad you are all enjoying them - I think I should create a potho bucket account as I have so many more pics, and new ones from the wknd


----------

